# tästä puhutaan vielä



## Gavril

The last line on the page http://www.hs.fi/viivijawagner/1135250185664 (which I discussed in another recent thread) is _tästä puhutaan vielä_. I realized that I'm not sure whether this means

1) "Oh, believe me, we'll discuss that!"

or

2) "Let's not talk about this now!"

or something else. Can anyone help?

K


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Your first suggestion is correct. However, it is a rather verbatim rendering. Even though _puhutaan_ is in the passive voice, it's obvious that the woman is the one who'll do the talking. (And in colloquial Finnish the passive is often used in this way.) The man would probably prefer not to hear about the incident again.

So, "You'll be hearing about this!" would also sound good to my ear.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Your first suggestion is correct. However, it is a rather verbatim rendering. Even though _puhutaan_ is in the passive voice, it's obvious that the woman is the one who'll do the talking. (And in colloquial Finnish the passive is often used in this way.) The man would probably prefer not to hear about the incident again.
> 
> So, "You'll be hearing about this!" would also sound good to my ear.



One other thing: does _tästä _refer to the incident as a whole, or to what Wagner is talking about (se, pitäisikö hänen olla sateenvarjovastaava)?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

It refers to the incident as a whole.


----------

